# Ashton Kutcher against Uber Drivers



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

So this piece of human waste was on a Toronto radio saying that "Uber is an experience and that *You Don't Need/shouldn't Tip*".

The host then emphasised on the tip portion and repeated " There you go. You don't need to tip your driver. "

He was on 99.9 FM which is owned by the Virgin group.

The Virgin group is owned by Sir Richard Branson.

So let's all bombard these peoples Twitter accounts. Let's demand from Sir Richard Branson that the host and the manager at 99.9 FM should be diciplined. 
And let's just **** up Ashton Kutcher on social media and on his Twitter.

I hope somebody from BuzzFeed picks up on this and destroys these losers.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Never understood why anyone cares what an actor/musician/etc has to say nor do I understand why the media feels the need to inform the public. Who gives a f$%^. Maybe the same people that follow the Kardashians.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Most cheap /\SS pax won't tip with Ewber anyway


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

"Look, it's Ashton Kutcher!"

Cancel ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mountainsoloist said:


> "Look, it's Ashton Kutcher!"
> 
> Cancel ride.


Speed by looking for curbside puddles . . .


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ashton Kutcher " no need to tip your Uber driver".
Jimmy Kimmel " I DONT CARE,I'M GOING TO TIP THEM ANYWAY !"


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Never understood why anyone cares what an actor/musician/etc has to say nor do I understand why the media feels the need to inform the public. Who gives a f$%^. Maybe the same people that follow the Kardashians.


In this case Ashton kutcher is an investor in uber.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

he's also registered as a driver. that's why his rating displays 4.79 instead of 4.8


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> he's also registered as a driver. that's why his rating displays 4.79 instead of 4.8


It's Travis padding his driver stats, I bet all the interns, staff at uber have a "driver" account with a few false trips completed.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Any Uber driver that gets a ping with Ashton Kutcher should pull up, tell him their not taking him, and then cancel and drive away. Let that a-hole walk.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Never understood why anyone cares what an actor/musician/etc has to say nor do I understand why the media feels the need to inform the public. Who gives a f$%^. Maybe the same people that follow the Kardashians.


Because they're on the bloody TV, radio, social media feeds all the time from which nobody can escape. So even if we don't care they are in our face, they are, just like the back of the car infront of us

So what they say or write gets burnt in people's brains, even when people try to avoid it.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> he's also registered as a driver. that's why his rating displays 4.79 instead of 4.8


Well, I'm with Seth MacFarlin on the matter......mi la ku nis !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

No wonder Demi dumped him.



ReviTULize said:


> his rating displays 4.79 instead of 4.8


A jerk like that is rated that high?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I wish someone would punk his goofy ass.*


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw that show and was excited that they brought up uber tipping. The host put up the blunt question, "should we tip our uber driver"?? Kutcher Stated that since the platform is designed for the driver's safety and supposedly a cashless system,it's totally not allowed and not at all safe to hand any cash to the drivers.. I almost screamed WTF??? Seriously?? He also stated loud and clear that any service industry where tips are given,the pay is low to compensate the huge amount of tips that the employees receive. He then compares Uber paying its drivers sooo well just because there aren't supposed to get tips for their safety, and alarms the viewers that guys if u ever wish to tip your uber driver for his great services, remember that you will be putting the drivers safety at risk. Please refrain from tipping and don't feel bad as uber is paying them really well... These were his words and they discussed their misconception for a while and kept saying "Don't even think about tipping your uber driver" as the system is designed to be cashless for their safety... Let's not put the drivers life in danger by handing them any tips... I lost interest in the show and put the lights out..


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Digits said:


> I almost screamed WTF??? Seriously??


I read here somewhere that the Ash-hole is actually invested in Uber. He probably hangs out with Trav.

And I'll bet he considers himself a "man of the people," too. A "champion for the working class" and all that rot.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

He (AK) is positioning himself to take over the CEO Position..If and when it becomes available..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RichR said:


> I'll bet he considers himself a "man of the people," too. A "champion for the working class" and all that rot.


.........just another used, worn out, HollyWIERD Limousine Liberal.........................................those are six for a dollar, these days...................


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Santa said:


> So this piece of human waste was on a Toronto radio saying that "Uber is an experience and that *You Don't Need/shouldn't Tip*".


You do realize he's a driver too right? So good for him for expressing how he feels and this will affect how much he makes driving too.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

14gIV said:


> You do realize he's a driver too right? So good for him for expressing how he feels
> and this will affect how much he makes driving too.


Currently, Celebrity Net Worth reports that Ashton Kutcher's net worth stands at $140 million,
and at the time "Two and a Half Men" ended he was making $750 thousand per episode.

....and this affects him how, again ?

BTW: I seem to recall this was Demi Moore's money anyway.
Also: Didn't she pick up some of that from Bruce Willis ?

So, what I want to know, since Die Hard is actually paying the bills,
does Bruce tip _his _Uber driver ? I bet he does.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I know the solution for Michael Kelso...


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> In this case Ashton kutcher is an investor in uber.


By this time next year the investors will be "CRYING OUT LOUD" & Uber's valuation will be around 23 billion!
Listen everybody, 2 out of 3 riders I get are complaining about Uber. The writings on the wall, Uber is "F'ing Up" in a very big way!

SHAME ON YOU KUTCHER! I can't believe you're drinking the "Travis Jim Jones Kool aid".


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tiger Woods would be a great uber spokesman.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Tiger Woods would be a great uber spokesman.


Are you joking? All he did was cheat on his super model wife. That just makes him stupid. To qualify for Uber spokesman he would of had to have raped those women, tossed them 4 quarters before taking one back for his "cut", and then criticize their performance before leaving.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

D Town said:


> Are you joking? All he did was cheat on his super model wife. That just makes him stupid. To qualify for Uber spokesman he would of had to have raped those women, tossed them 4 quarters before taking one back for his "cut", and then criticize their performance before leaving.


 jeez lighten up already. of course i was was joking


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> jeez lighten up already. of course i was was joking


...yeah...I know...as was I...


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

14gIV said:


> You do realize he's a driver too right? So good for him for expressing how he feels and this will affect how much he makes driving too.












Dumbest effing troll, evar!!!!


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

News flash, Uber has been displaying three digit rating for most if no all pax in DC, not just drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> You do realize he's a driver too right? So good for him for expressing how he feels and this will affect how much he makes driving too.


Well he sure isn't much of an actor.
He should encourage tipping.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

If anybody wants to educate Ashton and his Facebook and Twitter followers about the importance of tipping: https://www.facebook.com/Ashton/ and https://twitter.com/aplusk


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> If anybody wants to educate Ashton and his Facebook and Twitter followers about the importance of tipping: https://www.facebook.com/Ashton/ and https://twitter.com/aplusk


17 million 'likes'....i wish I didn't even know what that means.

A plus K is supposed to equal what now ? One point something, something ?
Who knows anymore ? Did the earth's axis shift ? I'm lost.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I think a sign in my car: "Ashton Kutcher sucks. Jimmy Kimmel is awesome." would be a good way to bring up tipping. The pax are bound to ask about it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> 17 million 'likes'....i wish I didn't even know what that means.
> 
> A plus K is supposed to equal what now ? One point something, something ?
> Who knows anymore ? Did the earth's axis shift ? I'm lost.


So I don't understand how twitter works at all. But I got to here (see below) and my question is: Are those things he is saying? Because the one in the middle makes no sense considering he thinks Uber is so great. And the last sounds like he's talking about us.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So I don't understand how twitter works at all. But I got to here (see below) and my question is: Are those things he is saying? Because the one in the middle makes no sense considering he thinks Uber is so great. And the last sounds like he's talking about us.
> View attachment 34169


Some of the followers are responding to something Kutchie tweeted.
Those are the @'s (@cptantagonize, @katemaffin). 
Last tweet is his attempt at being profound.
He's made something like 9K tweets, so lots of this stuff.

Again, I wish didn't know or understand any of this.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't even watch his movies anymore after his statement on public broadcast. He just seems like an idiot now. Sorry Kutcher, you just confirmed your ignorance and not only did u sound pathetic and uncool but just another idiot blabbering Bs.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Some of the followers are responding to something Kutchie tweeted.
> Those are the @'s (@cptantagonize, @katemaffin).
> Last tweet is his attempt at being profound.
> He's made something like 9K tweets, so lots of this stuff.
> ...


Twitter!! Hahaha (period)


----------



## Jiggie (Jan 15, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> he's also registered as a driver. that's why his rating displays 4.79 instead of 4.8


Not sure how, why or where it got started but just because you see a rating if #.## does NOT mean they are also a driver. It's a silly rumor...


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Jiggie said:


> Not sure how, why or where it got started but just because you see a rating if #.## does NOT mean they are also a driver. It's a silly rumor...


Ashton has said HE IS a driver


----------



## Jiggie (Jan 15, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Ashton has said HE IS a driver


That's not the point I was trying to make, it's all the posts that say people with #.## ratings are also drivers, which isn't true at all.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Jiggie said:


> That's not the point I was trying to make, it's all the posts that say people with #.## ratings are also drivers, which isn't true at all.


Omaha market has been displaying almost all pax rating as #.##


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Some of the followers are responding to something Kutchie tweeted.
> Those are the @'s (@cptantagonize, @katemaffin).
> Last tweet is his attempt at being profound.
> He's made something like 9K tweets, so lots of this stuff.
> ...


Boo hiss
Ashton Kutcher
Boo Hiss


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Jiggie said:


> That's not the point I was trying to make, it's all the posts that say people with #.## ratings are also drivers, which isn't true at all.


The point is he's a driver and he DOES NOT accept tips and DOES NOT tip other drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Currently, Celebrity Net Worth reports that Ashton Kutcher's net worth stands at $140 million,
> and at the time "Two and a Half Men" ended he was making $750 thousand per episode.
> 
> ....and this affects him how, again ?
> ...


Nope.
Bruce Willis is a cabbie.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mountainsoloist said:


> "Look, it's Ashton Kutcher!"
> Cancel ride.


Better would be to take Ashton ... and then explain to him that drivers cannot survive on less than $1/mile ... and then 1* his a$$. Actually, we should be 1* everyone who works (staff) for Uber, is an investor or an Uber non-tipper. In the end, all pax can create new accounts ... but drivers cannot get new accounts, short of maybe changing their name legally in court.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

14gIV said:


> The point is he's a driver and he DOES NOT accept tips and DOES NOT tip other drivers.


LOL. How many hours a week is he out losing money driving for Uber? His opinion on the matter means as much to me as yours does.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> he's also registered as a driver. that's why his rating displays 4.79 instead of 4.8


This rumor has to die.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Ashton has said HE IS a driver


Doesn't mean three-digit ratings = driver.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Someone needs to explain to Ashton that drivers are getting paid below min wage, so tipping would apply in this case.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> This rumor has to die.


its not a rumor he said he IS A DRIVER!


----------



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

Just rated 1 star his new show on Netflix. I haven't even watched it and never will.

Revenge is Sweeeet!!!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

14gIV said:


> its not a rumor he said he IS A DRIVER!


Not what I was talking about.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> In this case Ashton kutcher is an investor in uber.


May he Lose Every Dollar !


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

these actors are the same people telling us to vote Democratic, I don't know why anyone would listen to these people as well!


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey, let’s bring up all the 2 yr old treads


----------

